# who going to london kentucky for the national



## CBrimlow (May 9, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

i was till ibroke my hand


----------



## chacam (May 21, 2010)

My grandson shot there and finished 25th in the high schoool boys class of nearly 1200 archers. We are proud of him. This is his first year shooting competitvely and he turns 15 next month. He shot 289.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

chacam said:


> My grandson shot there and finished 25th in the high schoool boys class of nearly 1200 archers. We are proud of him. This is his first year shooting competitvely and he turns 15 next month. He shot 289.


I think the op is talking about a different shoot


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I want to badly. Xtreme wants me to go but I dont have a way to get there.


----------

